

 Ford Releases SDK For Sync Apps - bishvili
http://www.socialcarnews.com/blog/1050300_floodgates-officially-open-ford-releases-sdk-for-sync-apps

======
nicw
Is anybody else concerned about what a rogue app could do to your car? The SDK
supports mostly read-only operations so that is better, but I'd be concerned
if something like repeated status polling would impact my car while
driving....

